# Hello!



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm fairly new to the mice world - I purchased a pair of does a few weeks ago (I believe Dove tan (she's pale grey-ish with the tan marking, though it's pale), and a blue. Neither of them are anything near exhibition quality, I believe, but they've certainly started me on mice. I'm looking for a breeder locally to get some better standard girls, and maybe a boy, from (I live in Cheshire, in the UK, but unfortunately I can't drive), and after looking into them some more, I've even started a game along with someone I know (who used to breed/show, herself) based around breeding and showing mice for build and colour. Not sure if I'm allowed to post it here, but if I am, I'll definitely explain some more about it.

Otherwise, I'm a fairly average 20 year old digital artist with a bunch of dogs, cats, hens, ducks and quail. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Kitei.
Welcome.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  .... where in cheshire as im in stoke on trent .... not too far away


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you! =)

I'm in Northwich, Andy. I think Stoke is about 40 minutes from me?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

it is and im sure there is a bus that runs that way


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Not sure about bus, but certainly trains.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Not far from me either in Liverpool


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------

